# Any other single gay Disney fans? :)



## SanFranDizneeGuy

Hey all!  Just wondering if there are any other LGBT Disney fans out there (especially any who are single)?  I love both DL and WDW and enjoy planning trips there as my pastime...also collect Disneyland vintage memorabilia.  Be nice to make some new fellow gay Disney fans!


----------



## meballard

Oh yes, there are a lot of us out there (I have quite a few of them as friends).

I live not that far from Disneyland and get there about once a week, and have been getting to WDW 2-3 times/year.


----------



## lawboy2001

Yeah, single here too - I'm just starting to go to WDW regularly.  I grew up on the west coast so family trips were to Disneyland and I've loved going back there as an adult.

LOTS of couples on this forum so it's nice to see some single guys coming on...


----------



## baloo2000

Single Disney lover here too.  I have made many trips to DL and WDW as well as a few Disney cruises solo.  Glad to meet others!


----------



## DisneyFreak1976

single here as well.  LOVE Disney.  Went 4 times last year.   I actually enjoy going alone.  I get to meet new people each time and hang out with my Cast Member friends.


----------



## mikelan6

I too am relationship challenged.  

I've been going to WDW since 1972.  DL since the 80's.


----------



## RAPstar

Single, bi-coastal Disney fan here. Doing WDW and DLR both again this year, probably.


----------



## BrdwayBoy

Meee! :-(


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Single too.

Living in Germany makes it hart to find friends that love the parks too.

I made a solo trip during the last week of February and the first week of March and it was awesome. I met some CM friends and other friends but sometimes I had the feeling that something is missing.


----------



## LetsGoToo

I'm single here, too. I travel to WDW multiple times a year. I'm glad there are other singles here, too!


----------



## rbrbnd

Me too.  Kinda sick of going to DL alone.  Take my nephew to WDW about once a year...but he's getting to the age he may not want to go with me.  Still got this summer anyway...


----------



## ZenMondo

I am Bi and pretty close to you Not single, but polyamorous.  Been to Disneyland twice this year, and going again in a few weeks for my "Birthday" (though my actual birthday is next week).

I want to get to San Francisco and visit the Walt Disney Family Museum (and swing by the Yoda fountain, since I'll already be on the Presidio).


----------



## ChrisNY2

Me too


----------



## BriDisney

Single ay Disney fan here!  My next trip will be in mid October 2014


----------



## MassJester

I've enjoyed WDW as a single traveller -- although I frequently bring friends down with me.

I am always there for NYE and at least one other time during the year.


----------



## TJM1976

I'm single. Gay. Live in Orlando. And usually go at least every other week.  Usually I go alone, which is fun. Stroll at your own pace, do what you want to do.


----------



## Uncle Albert

I used to go often with my ex wife. Now I wonder if I can go by myself and have as much fun. None of my friend would go with me. I've been wanting to go soooo bad.


----------



## Epcotfan64

Single, 49, haven't been to WDW for a few years, live an hour away in Brevard County.  Planning on being there from 04/30 to 05/02, specifically for 25th Anniversary of DHS (attended 25th of Epcot).  I may stay in a Disney hotel or one off campus nearby.  If interested in meeting up, let me know.


----------



## Easygoingeezer

I am travelling on my own this Oct/Nov from the UK, its my 50th birthday present from my fella, he is all Disneyed out lol. This will be my third solo trip. Really enjoyed the relaxed no rush or worrying about other people being hungry or needing the toilet. Do what you want when you want suits me. Although at 50 perhaps I need to grow up soon.


----------



## Epcot82Guy

Count me in this crew as well!  I actually bought my first Annual Pass this year and will be taking trip 5 this year next week.  I have a few other Disney friends (albeit of the female side).  But, it's still makes for fun trips - the best being when my friend Michelle and I went to celebrate her engagement.  Eventually, we gave up trying to explain that it wasn't me and started both accepting the congratulations.  But, several of "our teammate" Cast Members seemed suspicious.


----------



## ShivanJay

Also a single LGBT Disney-nut in NorCal. Just got an AP with some coworkers/friends on a recent trip and trying to plan trips down to DL when possible every few months. But logistics for groups are always tricky and I usually feel like the third wheel since they are mostly couples .

Some day i'll find that guy who matches me in interests as well as loving dole whips, churros and catchy-happy-songs!


----------



## SanFranDizneeGuy

It is so cool to find a community of gay Disney fans out therecouples are great but always awesome to meet single guys here!


----------



## TJM1976

Bump


----------



## four2oh

I'm a single bi guy, I just got back from Disney World a couple weeks ago and gonna go back for Christmas Week.


----------



## FlynniganRider

Being in the Uk makes it hard to find people that like Disney as much as I do


----------



## Stepster

HI all, big uk disney fan here  first timer just saying hi


----------



## njchris

Single guy (48) here. I go every year and have been for about the past 20 years.   Going again in Dec!! 

I don't know if I could do it alone. I like to share my experience and laugh along with someone.


----------



## downtownblue

We're all in good company!

I've been to every Disney Park in the world since my first visit to Disneyland in 1985 (I was, er, 2?). Now that I'm in the Northeast, I don't make it as often as I would like to DL or WDW, but this year I'll be going to both in the Fall (solo to Anaheim, with friends to Florida). 

I'm also a former Cast Member, so yea, I'm deep.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

I am single, and I recently moved from San Francisco to Orlando. I go to WDW every time I have the chance and if I am not too tired from work at the dark side.


----------



## alexxturnerr

FlynniganRider said:


> Being in the Uk makes it hard to find people that like Disney as much as I do



I agree with this!


----------



## Jinxypa

I love disney and this is my first time going solo. I will be there the end of August through first week of sept. I even plan to dress up as Robin with mask for MNSSH on sept 1st!


----------



## Militaryguy

2 guys here 30's looking for either gay or lesbian couple fun to hang out with
Were here for the week and would like to enjoy 
Some laugh and fun while out here this week. Hit me up 
With a reply


----------



## Paul1965

I visit Florida around 3 times a year.

I will be back in Florida from 29th May 2015, and in Orlando 1st till 11th June staying on International Drive.

Would be great to meet up with other to visit parks, drinks or food.

Paul


----------



## Blake29

X


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I roped in someone who's a non Disney lover mwhaha


----------



## samysam

ASL - 43, Single Gay Man, San Francisco Bay Area. 

I love going to Disneyland. One of my 2015 goal is to buy a Premiere Disney Annual Pass and go to WDW and of course as always DL/DCA. It would be great to go with some LGBTQ folks.


----------



## fantasiamouse

Single guy in the Chicago area - Love going to both coasts as well as DCL.  I'm a Club 33 member and an avid collector.  Any singles in the Chicago area?


----------



## Zankara

Hi All,

I'm 29 and live in New Zealand.  Will be at DL/DCA from 26th - 31st of May.  My first ever Disney visit so very excited!

I will be visiting solo so let me know if anyone would be keen to meet up.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Hey disboarders,

I've been wanting to go to Disney GayDays since I heard it existed but none of my friends share my enthusiasm for the event (though they do admit to minor Disney addictions), so I'm coming down from NYC to GayDays2015 for the 25th anniversary and am SUPER excited about it.

Wish I wasn't doing it along though. Maybe there are some other nice single guys that will be there at the same time and wants to do some park hopping (and maybe partying) together with me? I promise that I'm quite agreeable and only have a soupçon of crazy. 

Solomon


----------



## epcot1982uk

I always think there should be a dating site for Disney fans! 

Living here in the UK it is hard to find people who like the parks as much as me! I'm visiting Disneyland Paris in early July and Disneyland mid September. 

If there are any UK guys who want to chat about a mutual love of the Disney parks let me know!


----------



## Mboucher74

I just became a Disney fan in 2013.  Just renewed my second season pass.  I've gone 4 times since then.  This is the first time I'm taking solo and single.  It's kind of weird !


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Mboucher74 said:


> I just became a Disney fan in 2013.  Just renewed my second season pass.  I've gone 4 times since then.  This is the first time I'm taking solo and single.  It's kind of weird !



Nothing weird about it.  Are you heading down there this June?

Solomon


----------



## Mboucher74

Puer Aeternus said:


> Nothing weird about it.  Are you heading down there this June?
> 
> Solomon



I meant it was weird being alone lol.  Yes I'll be there from 6/4-6/9


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

epcot1982uk said:


> I always think there should be a dating site for Disney fans!
> 
> Living here in the UK it is hard to find people who like the parks as much as me! I'm visiting Disneyland Paris in early July and Disneyland mid September.
> 
> If there are any UK guys who want to chat about a mutual love of the Disney parks let me know!



YES! There absolutely should be a dating site for single Disney fans. I mean there is a dating site for Christians and Farmers, why not Disney fans??? Disneyland Paris, do share how it goes. I am planning a trip to DLP next year and cannot wait. I finally get to put my French to good use =)


----------



## 305DisFan

Hi...anyone going to be visiting WDW in Orlando anytime soon?  I live in Miami and am always down to drive up and explore the parks with someone.


----------



## OSUk1d

I am kind of tired of going alone. I have a premier passport and go to Disneyland and Disney World at least once a month now. I have also gone to Paris, Tokyo and Hong Kong alone. I live in LA and sorta related, I can get in to Knotts through Jan 31 free with a guest, if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

I've always been a big Disney fan since I was a kid, but never met many people who had the same interest. So cool! Yes I'm single, but I like being single. 

Some people just don't get me. Like no I'm not a little kid, I'm just guy who loves Disney.


----------



## njchris

There are some out there that love Disney.  Although, the last guy I met from on-line asked where I'd like to go for a honeymoon.  I said Disney... the reaction was very negative.  So, still single. hehe


----------



## raddisneyfan

Single and love DISNEY! I actually have 4 trips this year--May WDW, Oct DL, Nov WDW, Dec WDW. I like to go twice a year now, but have the added bonus of work taking me twice this year! Next big trip is 9 days in December--right now AKL Kidani, but on waitlist for Poly. Last month was BWI--was supposed to be BWV, but they upgraded me to a club suite--imagine, little ol', single me!


----------



## manakin

It' hard to find someone that doesn't think it's crazy having an holiday in a Disney park....Every time I go to WDW from Italy for my holidays, people think I'm just nuts....xD and also when I date someone and I tell I love going to Disney parks....no second date xD


----------



## simpleohio

delete


----------



## BostonDisneyCrazed

raddisneyfan said:


> Single and love DISNEY! I actually have 4 trips this year--May WDW, Oct DL, Nov WDW, Dec WDW. I like to go twice a year now, but have the added bonus of work taking me twice this year! Next big trip is 9 days in December--right now AKL Kidani, but on waitlist for Poly. Last month was BWI--was supposed to be BWV, but they upgraded me to a club suite--imagine, little ol', single me!



Sounds like fun! Staying at AKL-Kidani during the holidays. Can't wait! The whole AKL area is beautiful during that time of year, especially the tree in the lobby of Jambo House.


----------



## Ocean295

MassJester said:


> I've enjoyed WDW as a single traveller -- although I frequently bring friends down with me.
> 
> I am always there for NYE and at least one other time during the year.


Are you heading back down this year going in August and back for thanksgiving looking for a friend to head down in thanksgiving with


----------



## MassJester

Ocean295 said:


> Are you heading back down this year going in August and back for thanksgiving looking for a friend to head down in thanksgiving with


I'm back at the end of October, 2nd week in November, and NYE.


----------



## DisneyGuy

Still single here - it's hard enough to make friends let alone have a relationship.  Has anyone used MouseMingle?  Yeah, i've actually considered it - lol.  I've been through OkCupid, match, and POF but no luck getting much in the way of a response.


----------



## MassJester

I didn't even know there was a MouseMingle - the things ya learn.


----------



## dan1964

DisneyGuy said:


> Still single here - it's hard enough to make friends let alone have a relationship.  Has anyone used MouseMingle?  Yeah, i've actually considered it - lol.  I've been through OkCupid, match, and POF but no luck getting much in the way of a response.



I tried MouseMingle for awhile. And still single.  LOL   There were quite a few guys that I "matched" with, but 99.9% were more than 500 miles away.


----------



## contranimal

Been single since 2002 myself. Hard finding the one who loves Disney like I do.  I have a separate savings account that I transfer $ over to every other week in hopes than I would never have to go more than 18 months without going to Disney.


----------



## dan1964

contranimal said:


> Been single since 2002 myself. Hard finding the one who loves Disney like I do.  I have a separate savings account that I transfer $ over to every other week in hopes than I would never have to go more than 18 months without going to Disney.



I also have a special vacation account to help make sure I can make it to the park at least once a year.


----------



## DisneyGuy

good to know about mouse mingle - I'm not going to bother.  I get so excited when I see a guy on other dating sites mention Disney - they never respond back to me, but I always hope they would.


----------



## dan1964

DisneyGuy said:


> good to know about mouse mingle - I'm not going to bother.  I get so excited when I see a guy on other dating sites mention Disney - they never respond back to me, but I always hope they would.


Yep . . I know what you mean. 
I think it is harder when you live outside an easy Disney resort access area.  With Disneyland being over 500 miles away and Disneyworld over 2000 miles . . interest tends to dwindle.


----------



## PirateSAM

Single, gay male Disney fan here... going back to WDW in late January for a solo, two-week vacation.
Anyone else planning a similar trip? Finding like-minded gay male Disney fans in my area is extremely difficult... as you are all probably painfully aware.
But rather than waiting to find my prince, I will continue to go solo and enjoy myself! 

 (ever the jester)
 (older and wise)


----------



## RBeillard

fantasiamouse said:


> Single guy in the Chicago area - Love going to both coasts as well as DCL.  I'm a Club 33 member and an avid collector.  Any singles in the Chicago area?


I'm in Chicago a lot.  2nd home in Edgewater.  I work and live in Arizona and go to DLR quite a bit in the summer.  I'm looking for new friends to go with......Let's chat!


----------



## Korey Watkins

Single here. Hitting WDW on my own in late August! It's my 50th birthday present to myself.


----------



## RBeillard

Korey Watkins said:


> Single here. Hitting WDW on my own in late August! It's my 50th birthday present to myself.


Happy Birthday...a little early.  Do you ever make it to Disneyland in Anaheim?


----------



## Jason_V

Back in single-land, which seems to suit my personality just fine. D23 this year, planning on an AP next January.


----------



## Korey Watkins

RBeillard said:


> Happy Birthday...a little early.  Do you ever make it to Disneyland in Anaheim?



I've never made it out to Disneyland. I'd like to, one of these days.


----------



## dan1964

Still here . . still single . . 

Anyone planning on going to Gay Days at Disneyland this year?


----------



## RBeillard

I am. Driving over from Arizona.


----------



## Tomcat1Miami

Hi


----------



## Johnnyecks

Going solo 10/26-11/10!


----------



## Bill Heslin

SanFranDizneeGuy said:


> Hey all!  Just wondering if there are any other LGBT Disney fans out there (especially any who are single)?  I love both DL and WDW and enjoy planning trips there as my pastime...also collect Disneyland vintage memorabilia.  Be nice to make some new fellow gay Disney fans!


----------



## Dreamsofcolor

Single Disney lover!


----------



## ChrisWG

RBeillard said:


> I'm in Chicago a lot.  2nd home in Edgewater.  I work and live in Arizona and go to DLR quite a bit in the summer.  I'm looking for new friends to go with......Let's chat!


I too live in Chicago.  I usually go to the parks 2-3X a year and having a park buddy would be great.  If either of you are headed down and want to grab a drink, hit me up.  FYI- I'm headed down 9/12-9/17, then again 12/6-12/11.


----------



## RBeillard

ChrisWG said:


> I too live in Chicago.  I usually go to the parks 2-3X a year and having a park buddy would be great.  If either of you are headed down and want to grab a drink, hit me up.  FYI- I'm headed down 9/12-9/17, then again 12/6-12/11.


I'll be at Disneyland that weekend.


----------



## Eric777

Single in California.


----------



## budcollector

i've made more solo trips then i have fingers an toes


----------



## RBeillard

Anyone want to meet up at DLR on Sunday Sept 8 ????


----------



## Chuck S

njchris said:


> There are some out there that love Disney.  Although, the last guy I met from on-line asked where I'd like to go for a honeymoon.  I said Disney... the reaction was very negative.  So, still single. hehe


 

Forget the Honeymoon.  Disney would be a destination wedding!


----------



## disneychemist

n/a


----------



## lapola

Founded in 2009 as the first official *Disney fan club* of its kind, D23 celebrates The Walt *Disney* Company to “bring *fans* closer to the magic.” D23 offers members unique merchandise, exclusive events and experiences, online content and publications, and an inside look at anything and everything related to *Disney*


----------



## Bill Heslin

Heading to WDW this year for Gay Days. Going solo this year for the first time 6/3/20 - 6/9/20 and staying at Disney Springs. Anyone else going? Would love to meet up and have some great meals at Disney Springs and meet new people. Let me know...Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving Holiday.


----------



## Jason_V

Bill Heslin said:


> Heading to WDW this year for Gay Days. Going solo this year for the first time 6/3/20 - 6/9/20 and staying at Disney Springs. Anyone else going? Would love to meet up and have some great meals at Disney Springs and meet new people. Let me know...Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving Holiday.



I *might* pop down for Gay Days...I haven't decided yet. If I am, I'm in!


----------

